# Interesting viewpoint



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Here's an interesting viewpoint on the $8 corn and our fine media....

http://southeastfarmpress.com/grains/commentary-lies-damn-lies-and-statistics


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Any information can be manipulated to hear what you want to hear. I personally dont believe in the DDGs are coming back to livestock. I know alot of guys who feed them and they all have the same complaint. The price is tied to corn. I feed peanut skins and now they are going up. Why? Because corn is going up. Eight dollar corn? I know of alot of guys including me who have sold eight dollar corn. I still stand firm in the belief that this grain market will have lasting implications(mostly for the worse) for years to come, Remember "Figures lie and liars figure". Just my opinion. Thanks Steve


----------

